# The surf



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Anyone going ? Tomm friday ?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gonna be elbow to elbow I'm sure. I'm working unfortunately


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Going to be out on the pay beach at some point today and tomorrow. Not a fishing trip really, but I'm taking along a 4-5wt, a 7 and an 8, just in case the wives sleep in or want to lay out for sun bathing.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

karstopo said:


> Going to be out on the pay beach at some point today and tomorrow. Not a fishing trip really, but I'm taking along a 4-5wt, a 7 and an 8, *just in case the wives* sleep in or want to lay out for sun bathing.


Wives? And you still have time to fish??


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Got a little fishing in this afternoon while wives showered and sipped wine. My bud out fished me with a gold spoon, 3 fat specks to my 1 on a chartreuse over white bait Fish. I did get a bonus bluefish. BTW, alcohol consumption is counterproductive to good fly casting.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

The scene


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I went Friday in the marsh and it was slow. Water was a lot dirtier than I expected, but bait was everywhere. The glass minnow hatch was in full swing, small crabs paddling on the surface and white shrimp were everywhere. Muddy water with changing wind directions and no visible feeding activity made for some tough conditions though.


----------

